# Redondo Beach enforcement



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Heads up! Redondo Beach police were ticketing cyclists for failure to stop at stop signs on the Esplanade this w/e. Be especially cautious at the intersection of Avenue I and the Esplanade.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

jlyle said:


> Heads up! Redondo Beach police were ticketing cyclists for failure to stop at stop signs on the Esplanade this w/e. Be especially cautious at the intersection of Avenue I and the Esplanade.


I had a cop in front of me that decided to go around the block to try to follow behind me and catch me blowing through a stop sign. And the other day I saw a cop hanging out at an intersection just watching for cyclists running lights.

Anyone get a ticket yet or just warnings thus far?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you want to blow stop signs, don't do it on the Esplanade. They won't give warnings. 

Thanks for the heads up though, I see riders doing it on a daily basis.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I see riders doing it on a daily basis.[/QUOTE said:


> I hope people (cars/motorcycles/or bikes) do get tickets for blowing stop signs. It's annoying and unsafe. I can't even count how many times I have almost been hit by cyclists in Redondo. This happens when they blow by me when I stop for stop signs and red lights. Then I have to deal with passing them safely when I get back up to speed. Very annoying.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I got a ticket on the Esplanade about 2 years ago. Entirely my fault. Cyclists really need to slow down and do their best to slow to a full stop. Crosswalk pedestrians need to be stopped and waited for as well...Our cycling club has been engaged with law enforcement and an agreement was made concerning this whole issue, but the law is the law and each officer can interpret it as he/she choses...


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

PV also. Last weekend I spotted 4 patrol carr and SUVs.
This weekend a cop was stopped and I am sure he followed me at a distance because I saw him when he turned around his city limit. I generally stop, track stand because I iknow they are always there. Ive seen them pull of a whole group of cyclist for blowing stop signs.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

jlyle said:


> Heads up! Redondo Beach police were ticketing cyclists for failure to stop at stop signs on the Esplanade this w/e. Be especially cautious at the intersection of Avenue I and the Esplanade.


thanks - we kept this in mind last Saturday during our San Fernando Valley to PV loop and back. Never did see any cops watching for us along the Esplanade. Or anywhere else for that matter. Good to know ahead of time tho.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> thanks - we kept this in mind last Saturday during our San Fernando Valley to PV loop and back. Never did see any cops watching for us along the Esplanade. Or anywhere else for that matter. Good to know ahead of time tho.


I think that after a w/e of code enforcement, the police concentrated their manpower elsewhere. I've decided that stopping and then accelerating is good for my training so I'm going to come to a complete stop at every stop sign - that should really tick off the motorists!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

jlyle said:


> I think that after a w/e of code enforcement, the police concentrated their manpower elsewhere. I've decided that stopping and then accelerating is good for my training so I'm going to come to a complete stop at every stop sign - that should really tick off the motorists!


Not sure about ticking them off but certainly confusing them. I'm a master of the full stop, cleat out, foot on the ground on Broadway and Diamond....


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

fivekabob said:


> Not sure about ticking them off but certainly confusing them. I'm a master of the full stop, cleat out, foot on the ground on Broadway and Diamond....


Yeah, it probably is a good idea to come to a complete stop when you are right at the police station


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> thanks - we kept this in mind last Saturday during our San Fernando Valley to PV loop and back. Never did see any cops watching for us along the Esplanade. Or anywhere else for that matter. Good to know ahead of time tho.


How often do you guys do the PV ride? What route do you take? Since I live in the area, I try to get up there a couple times a week. 

Like to maybe hook up with you guys some time if you would welcome another rider.


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

I was riding south on the bike path near Manhattan pier and caught a rider near Hermosa Ave and 25th. It turned out to be a off duty cop riding his road bike to work. I passed him and he caught back up at the next stop sign (I was stopping for) and give me preemptive warning that I should stop at the stop signs. He said he as off duty and if I catch you not stopping when he was on duty he would cite me. I normally stop at all stop signs. 

If your on PV North near the city boarder between PVE and RPV. Lots of time there is a PVE unit sitting a Via Campesina waiting for someone to blow the stop sign. Someone being bikes or cars.


----------

